# Moldy Paint Issue



## brucie1dog (Nov 14, 2012)

I just had my house remodeled. They painted the closet with paint that did not have ammonia. Apparently the manufacturer deleted ammonia to make the pain more Green. After painting the closet had a bad smell and the contractor check the paint and said it was from the paint. They repainted the closet with Zinser 123 and then another coat of paint. It still smells like a can of condensed chicken soup or urine. Any suggestions? I need information as the contractor doesn't think it's that big of deal. Well he doesn't live here!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The odor should dissipate but leave the door open with a fan to improve the circulation.

Not sure I know what you mean about ammonia in paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

brucie1dog said:


> I just had my house remodeled. They painted the closet with paint that did not ammonia.:huh: Apparently the manufacturer deleted ammonia to make the pain more Green. After painting the closet had a bad smell and the contractor check the paint and said it was from the paint. They repainted the closet with Zinser 123 and then another coat of paint. It still smells like a can of condensed chicken soup or urine. Any suggestions? I need information as the contractor doesn't think it's that big of deal. Well he doesn't live here!


 
ammonia?


----------



## brucie1dog (Nov 14, 2012)

*Ammonia*

The contractor told me they normally put ammonia in the paint to kill mold and bacteria. It was painted a week ago and it still smells after leaving a fan on and the door open.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The only time paint will smell funky is if it is old and spoiled.
The ammonia is not in every paint, and is not the reason for the funky odor ( unless it is a brand of paint that has an objectionable odor- but that will be different than "funky" ) 
I suspect they used old paint that had spoiled.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually, ammonia has a "cat box" smell. Open up some and sniff, you'll know.
123 itself has a strong odor. But it is what it is.


----------



## brucie1dog (Nov 14, 2012)

*Zinser*

Originally they were supposed to use Kilz, but they substituted the Zinser. Any difference? There was mold in the paint. You could see the mold in the unused paint they stored in the garage.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

brucie1dog said:


> Originally they were supposed to use Kilz, but they substituted the Zinser. Any difference? There was mold in the paint. You could see the mold in the unused paint they stored in the garage.


Zinser makes much better products than Kilz. Only the older oil-based kills is worth much.

Obviously unless you insisted they put on spoiled paint you have issue with them doing so. They should have known better. Obviously you know the source of the foul smell now.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

brucie1dog said:


> Originally they were supposed to use Kilz, but they substituted the Zinser. Any difference? There was mold in the paint. You could see the mold in the unused paint they stored in the garage.


 
fire the idiots


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

brucie1dog said:


> The contractor told me they normally put ammonia in the paint to kill mold and bacteria. It was painted a week ago and it still smells after leaving a fan on and the door open.


To begin, manufacturers do _not_ add ammonia to product to kill, or control mold or mildew. There are many acrylics that require an ammoniated surfactant (chemical soap) to allow all components to amalgamate in a continual and uniform manner...These surfactants also help determine the flow characteristics of product (rheology). That is the reason some acrylic products have an ammoniated smell to them - obviously, some more than others.

If the smell you're experiencing is from the surfactant, that should dissipate soon enough (and sometimes those will have a slight "urine" smell). However, if there was mold/mildew/bacteria in the can, I think it's safe to say the entire can was contaminated and that now has been introduced to your wall...which won't get better (and may even get worse). 

It'd be interesting to know the brand of product your painter used as a finish - then have a rep from that company over for his/her opinion (best if that rep is not from the same location where your painter shops). If they determine the smell is due to mold/mildew/bacteria from the surface, ask their recommendation to resolve (in writing), then discuss with your painter. If that is the case, your painter has a responsibility to correct - but I don't think I'd trust his input on the proper means to resolve.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

This guy may paint but i don't think he' a painter.:no:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Biocides (in can preservatives) are used in paints to prevent contamination from growing mold. The ammonia smell, as Ric says, is a surfactant. Lower- VOC formulations these days do not have solvents in them or extenders which would raise the VOC. Product storage and handling are essential in avoiding this problem. If the paint is spoiled (which would be obvious), it should not be applied in the first place.


----------

